# Weird sensation...Is this a part of DP/DR?



## luvduv (Aug 20, 2013)

Sooo, I've had dp/dr for a few years, and now it's at its worst....Recently (in the past few months) I keep getting this strange sensation out of nowhere....It's really hard to describe, but it's an almost dizzying feeling, like all of a sudden my awareness is knocked out of me and I'm left with this almost 'humming' feeling in my brain that last for about 5-8 seconds, and it usually comes out of nowhere (sometimes I'll feel like it's coming a second before it happens though) ....it's an unsettling feeling, and dp/dr instantly worsens afterwards, like it forces me to think really hard....

However, when I think really hard and whatnot, that sometimes seems to cause it, which is why I'm asking if this is just a symptom of dp/dr...It's happening more frequently now, at about the same rate that my dp/dr has worsened, which is another reason I'm asking...

Basically, the two things seem to be going hand in hand....

Has anyone else ever felt this??? Or have opinions on it, because I'm at a loss for what it is...???


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Is it like dp but 1000 times worse? 
Like you are to conscious about your own me?


----------



## luvduv (Aug 20, 2013)

lautje said:


> Is it like dp but 1000 times worse?
> Like you are to conscious about your own me?


No, it's just the opposite! It feels like I've lost awareness of everything...like my brain is frozen....it's not until after one of these little episodes that the dp is 100 times more intensified...


----------

